

Ask HN: How was this design technique achieved? - hbhakhra

I saw this article on ESPN and I was very impressed with the technique that was used. Basically there is a long scrolling single page and in between the &quot;chapters&quot; there is a background image that stays in place while the paragraph scroll along it until its covered.<p>Here is the url: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;espn.go.com&#x2F;espn&#x2F;feature&#x2F;story&#x2F;_&#x2F;id&#x2F;11717596&#x2F;is-kobe-bryant-reason-los-angeles-lakers-downfall<p>Follow up - What is the best way to learn a design technique seen in the wild?
======
bottlerocket
Searching for "parallax scrolling" should get you were you need to go. Here's
a jquery plugin you can use, one of many:

[http://ianlunn.co.uk/plugins/jquery-
parallax/](http://ianlunn.co.uk/plugins/jquery-parallax/)

